# DVC exchange only through RCI POINTS?? or is RCI weeks available?



## princesslayla (Jun 19, 2012)

please help me figure this out. My parents have a week at sheraton hacienda del mar in cabo san lucas...they deposited 2 weeks in RCI so that y husband and I can take our kids to disney next year. However, all of the DVC resorts are coming as POINTS resorts...and my parents have a WEEKS membership. Does this mean we cannot use their deposits to exchange for DVC? Or can the weeks be converted to points? So confused! THank you for your help!


----------



## itradehilton (Jun 19, 2012)

Disney is available in both points and weeks, availability varies.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 19, 2012)

All weeks are now assigned a point value, which is called Points Lite.  

So if you look at the deposits, they should have that value attached to them.  You can combine the two weeks to get one larger number of points. 

There is inventory in both systems, weeks and points, but more inventory shows in Points.  Weeks has an easy ongoing search feature, which means more people are entering ongoing searches to catch the deposits before they are visible on RCI weeks. 

You will need at least 32 points to get anything Disney.  Maybe you should try Hilton or Bonnet Creek, if you don't have the points for DVC.  It's expensive for Disney and not necessarily much better.  I am kind of over Disney right now, but that's because airfare is high on weekends.  I am leaning toward Marriott resorts on Monday check-ins for our next two big Disney trips.  Maybe even the next three......


----------

